

North Korea confirms it has landed a man on the Sun - sarreph
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/35032/north-korea-confirms-it-has-landed-a-man-on-the-sun/index.html

======
valarauca1
Its amazing that on North Korea's small budget that they were able to achieve
such advanced scientific systems. Hopefully NASA can learn from the example of
the Democratic People's Republic of Korea and learn to structure its budget
properly without capitalist excess.

------
Oculus
What I'm wondering is do people in North Korea understand that the government
is lying through its teeth or do they really buy it all?

------
quchen
North Korea is best Korea!

